# Weak chick 2 weeks old, need help!



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

Help! I have a chick who is 2-3 weeks old now that I had bought. I need some help with them. These past few days, they've been very tired all the time, barely openeing thier eyes ever. Most of the time they can't stand without help, so I help them to the food, but they refuse to drink on thier own. Today I've gotten them to open their eyes and walk around a bit. I've had chicks die a few days ago, acting like this one is, only they died the next day, not surviving more than that. I'm just wondering what I can do to help them out in hopes they'll get better. They also fall on their butt all the time, like it's too heavy. Do I feed them yolk or something to help them grow stronger??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could be cocci. I would start treating them for that first. You might have to give the solution via a dropper or syringe without a needle if they're not drinking.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

It drinks if I give the water-solution mix by a spoon, but I have to touch it's beak to the water for it to drink.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't have it get some Amprolium or Sulmet and get treatment started as soon as you can. 

The thing that bothers me is that all seem to be down. You don't normally see that with cocci. It makes me wonder about whether the feed has problems. Or were the peeps already exposed to something before you got them.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

robin416 said:


> If you don't have it get some Amprolium or Sulmet and get treatment started as soon as you can.
> 
> The thing that bothers me is that all seem to be down. You don't normally see that with cocci. It makes me wonder about whether the feed has problems. Or were the peeps already exposed to something before you got them.


I know they had experienced somewhat cold temperatures for a few hours before we got them, seeing as the lamp the guy had wasn't that good. 
I'll be sure to get some Amprolium or Sulmet as soon as I can.
Is there a way I can help it until then?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it is cocci there isn't anything that you can readily do without medication. You could offer them some yoghurt with active cultures. 

I take you got the peeps from someone who did not have a good setup to raise them? That by itself raises red flags.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I recommend giving them corid before giving them sulmet. Sulmet is harsh on their system. Corid can be found in the cattle section at a feed store. Dosage for the Corid 9.6% liquid solution is 9.5cc's per gallon of water for 7 days. Make it fresh daily. You'll need an eyedropper or syringe without needle to give it to them orally.
Until you're able to get the Corid, give all your chicks milk via eyedropper, a drop or two orally at a time out of a eyedropper full of milk for each chick.
The milk coats the digestive tract slowing the effects of cocci in their intestines until you can get the Corid.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I recommend giving them corid before giving them sulmet. Sulmet is harsh on their system. Corid can be found in the cattle section at a feed store. Dosage for the Corid 9.6% liquid solution is 9.5cc's per gallon of water for 7 days. Make it fresh daily. You'll need an eyedropper or syringe without needle to give it to them orally.
> Until you're able to get the Corid, give all your chicks milk via eyedropper, a drop or two orally at a time out of a eyedropper full of milk for each chick.
> The milk coats the digestive tract slowing the effects of cocci in their intestines until you can get the Corid.
> View attachment 28549


Thank you for the advice. I'm going to go pick some up soon.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Also ensure waterers and feeders are cleaned free of feces.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

Update on the chick:
We are now giving it Corid in its water, as well as some chopped garlic since I've heard that helps. The poor thing has been sick like this for about three days, so I hope this helps. Do you know of any way I can help it regain strength and energy?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That stuff you add to chick water for shipped chicks. I can't think what it's called this morning. It's got the vitamins and minerals the peeps can utilize. Outside of that, it's a watch and see how things go.

Remember, we're not sure it's cocci. And dawg was 100% right about the Corrid over Amprol.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you both for all the advice. Sadly, it died in my hands a few minutes ago, using the last of its strength to nuzzle me.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Birdmom, unless the sick chicks are drinking the treated water on their own, you'll have to use an eyedropper or needleless syringe and give the solution orally to each chick. I recommend doing this every 4 or 5 hours until such time they can drink it on their own. Also keep an eye on their poop, color and consistency. If you get the chance, let us know what it looks like.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Birdmom said:


> Thank you both for all the advice. Sadly, it died in my hands a few minutes ago, using the last of its strength to nuzzle me.


Darn it, sorry you lost her. Continue treating the others. Cocci can be highly contageous via feces contaminated bedding, water and feed.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Darn it, sorry you lost her. Continue treating the others. Cocci can be highly contageous via feces contaminated bedding, water and feed.


I'll be sure to continue treating them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you lost her. My animal lab doctor states it's important to treat them all for coccidiosis when one appears to have it.


----------



## Birdmom (Sep 20, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Sorry you lost her. My animal lab doctor states it's important to treat them all for coccidiosis when one appears to have it.


Okay, I've added the Corrid to their water, as well as chopped garlic to boost their immune systems.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Garlic and onions are no-no's for my exotic birds,so I don't give it to my chickens.2-3 wk old chicks don't need a bunch of stuff thrown at their brand new little bodies, especially if they're sick.I'd stick with medication,food,water.


----------

